# Long Rod question



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am looking to get a long rod or a rod to where i can cast about 75-100 yards out of a bassboat. I am trying to reach a small dam that i can't get to with boat. What is a good combo package deal so I can try this out. Thanks for any input.
BTW, this is going to be used for catfishing
Wil


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If I'm thinking right it's like a Lake Livingston Dam place. 11' medium hard flex surf rod. If you go spinning reel you can get away with a two piece, that's what I see most people use down there. I prefer a one piece so they can pull double duty on the surf too. What you're throwing and size line will come into the picture on the reels and how rugged the rod will be.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

get a 10 ft ugly stik. i have one and i love it. i cast my 4/0 about 100 yds with it. i use 40 lb line with an 80 lb shock leader. bait and weight is about 6-9 oz.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Nitro,*

years ago a friend of mine used to fish the back side of dams around central Texas from the land, exclusively. In order for him to reach the most distant spots from his vantage point he developed and marketed what he called a "launcher". It looked, and was much like a weighted popping cork. He is also a rod builder, and owned Flexcoat, so he may have used a longer than normal rod, as well. Have you considered using something similar? I found it on line, as follows:http://www.flexcoat.com/launcher.html


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ugly stik spinning rod and a penn spin reel 30# or less line, unless you use braid, the big stuff gets too much memory


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, lots of good ideas. keep them coming


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

looking for cheap or best casting rod? lots of options... lugging it around in a bassboat I'd definitely go with a 2 piece rod. If distance is a concern, a rod a bit stiffer than an uglystick will perform better but the uglystick is hard to beat for price and indestructibility... casting or spinning? there are a bunch of options from a $39 Academy combo on up, and the sky is literally the limit when looking at long rods and casting reels


----------



## LionelC (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone ever use any of the "side cast" reels? Looks like they would work for long cast and fairly light tackle.

I have never had one, but always wanted to give it i try.

Here is a link to one.

http://www.alveyusa.com/video.php


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> I am looking to get a long rod or a rod to where i can cast about 75-100 yards out of a bassboat. I am trying to reach a small dam that i can't get to with boat. What is a good combo package deal so I can try this out. Thanks for any input.
> BTW, this is going to be used for catfishing
> Wil


 I highly recommend a Tica UEHA 10 ft casting rod and an Abu 6500 C3 spooled with 17-20 lb line. Its a 2 pc rod that casts great and the 6500 is a very smooth proven long casting reel. I also recommend a tapered shockleader to prevent break offs.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

LionelC said:


> Anyone ever use any of the "side cast" reels? Looks like they would work for long cast and fairly light tackle.
> 
> I have never had one, but always wanted to give it i try.
> 
> ...


They twist line...bad.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Casting over 75 yds*

Nitro....
There are a lot of people who claim to be able to cast more than 75 yds with fishing
gear...But they are dreaming....There is a man who use to post on this page "Big Lou"
who was a "World Champion Long Caster". [He once cast over the Astrodome] He 
said very few can cast over about 65yds with real fishing tackle...

That said...Get you a rod in the 10' range with a relative slow tip, then either soup
up a Abu 6500 with bearing and a magnet or buy a Penn 525 mag. Fill the reel with
12-20 lb mono and a 50+lb shock leader.

Most important is take the time to learn how to do the "Pendulum Cast". I once saw
Big Lou cast with a 5' broom stick about 60+ yds....Technique is everything.

There are a few instructional videos out...I even have one if you'd like to borrow
it sometime...As you are new to this you won't have 40 yrs of bad habits to over-
come it will be easier for you than yours truily.

Shoot me a PM if I can give you a hand...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> years ago a friend of mine used to fish the back side of dams around central Texas from the land, exclusively. In order for him to reach the most distant spots from his vantage point he developed and marketed what he called a "launcher". It looked, and was much like a weighted popping cork. He is also a rod builder, and owned Flexcoat, so he may have used a longer than normal rod, as well. Have you considered using something similar? I found it on line, as follows:http://www.flexcoat.com/launcher.html


don't know if they still make them, but the livingston floats are about along the same line and they go to 8 ozs.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

ronnie collins said:


> don't know if they still make them, but the livingston floats are about along the same line and they go to 8 ozs.


 I was at the lock and Dam and ran across the partner in making those launchers. His name was Lou, he showed me the corks and they look like a mini version of the Livingston corks. You can buy them at FTU, don't know the brand.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

PM sent and I use the pendulum casting technique also. I can get around 450 ft consistently. Done and measured at my parents farm.
Now that's just a 2oz lead weight. Bait design an everything will factor.in.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Mustad7731 said:


> Nitro....
> There are a lot of people who claim to be able to cast more than 75 yds with fishing
> gear...But they are dreaming....There is a man who use to post on this page "Big Lou"
> who was a "World Champion Long Caster". [He once cast over the Astrodome] He
> ...


I've seen Lou cast way farther than that with that broomstick.

Some people just dont realize how far they are casting until they measure it over grass. 100 yards for me with fishing gear isn't hard at all but of course it depends on your bait, weight tackle and technique.

That 10 Ft Tica and 6500 reel is great for casting, using a home chopped 6000 (took the levelwind off) I cast it over 500' on grass using 5 1/4 oz. 75 yards should be fine with a little practice off your boat permitting you use a clipdown rig to streamline your bait and weight.

A more affordable choice in a rod would be a Tsunami.

What lb test and what type of bait and weight are you targeting these fish with? Oh, and stay away from the Ugly Stiks, they are great fishing rods but suck for casting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2010)

google anyfish anywhere, they're made in ireland for fishing the north sea surf.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Go to Mudhole.com and look at those 10' Jarvis Walkers. They will cast a mile and land any thing you you can latch on to. The price is right also. I have four of them.
as far as a reel a 6000 is perfect for a levelwind or a Penn 501 HS.


----------

